# When do discus get there stripes?



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

The black strips are called stress bars. Discus usually show stress bars when they are stressed. Some discus, such as PPB (Pidgeon Bloods) that do not have stress bars. Instead, they have peppering, black spots, which is more prominent around the nose area. Some people do not like the stress bars to show, while some do.

I feed mine FBW (Frozen Bloodworms), Tetra bits, beefheart mix, frozen mysis shrimp, frozen shrimp (thawed), and zuchini. The shrimp and zuchini are normally eaten by my clown loaches, but the discus eat the bits and pieces that float around.

If they are juveniles, make sure you feed them several times a day. You will probably require several water changes, due to the waste being produced. Keep them in QT to make sure they are used to eating the foods you plan to feed them. That way, if you throw them in a larger tank, they will know what foods to eat.

There's more information you can get by going to www.simplydiscus.com. I'm also a member there, as well as several members here.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks I will check out simplydiscus. The stripes I mention should have been asked differently. RP's have red squiggle pattern so that makes them red and white. I am nervous with these guys. What I have read I am in for a challenge. There is so many different opinions on their needs. Clean water being the most needed. I left the gravel out of the QT tank so it will be easier for me.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Some discus don't get bars. They might get spots, known as peppering. On some discus, stress bars might be a bad sign (stress, obviously, or disease). Wild discus tend to display stress bars most of the time, though. I've also heard that red turquoise discus do as well. 

You've got the right diet. Live black worms and beef heart are the best things for discus. See if you can get your hands on some fresh beef heart and make some of your own food. Feed often (like 6 times a day). Keep up with water changes, since those foods are messy (lots of them). This will keep your discus from being stunted. Is your QT tank bare bottom? A lot of people grow them out in a bare bottom tank to make the water changes easier, and then transfer them into a planted tank when the discus are adults. What size is your show tank, and what size is the QT?

*Note: I don't even own discus. I am just a huge dork that lurks here all the time: http://www.simplydiscus.com


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Slow motion ninja'd!


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't keep them long in the qt it is only 10g. I might put them in my 29 for a few weeks after qt then in to my new 55. I was also thinking of just keeping four. I have heard that four is better then 2. Yeah I know 6 is a lot better.
I asked the butcher for a beef heart and he brought out a 5lb one. I passed on that.
Do neither of you know when their patterning starts. I bought these online and they look healthy but with solid color. They are juvi's just making 2"


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Oh boy, get them in that 29g ASAP, and keep up with the WC even in the 29.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok cool I will move them


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

fishscale said:


> Oh boy, get them in that 29g ASAP, and keep up with the WC even in the 29.


I agree.



Crystalview said:


> Thanks I will check out simplydiscus. The stripes I mention should have been asked differently. RP's have red squiggle pattern so that makes them red and white. I am nervous with these guys. What I have read I am in for a challenge. There is so many different opinions on their needs. Clean water being the most needed. I left the gravel out of the QT tank so it will be easier for me.


I've never had them that small. I usually get them about 3" or more, so they already started getting their colors/stripes.

As suggested, move them into the 29 gallon. Feed 3-4 times a day, followed by a WC a couple of hours after the feeding.

I forgot to mention, I also feed the discus Hikari sinking carnivore pellets and Hikari discus pellets. The discus pellets are small enough for the discus to eat hole, while the carnivore pellets require some soak for an hour or so. This way, the pellets are soft enough to take bites off of. I also soak the discus pellets, since it makes them a little softer.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Hey Eddie, do you have any recent shots of your 125?


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I forgot to mention, I know there are some discus experts here, who are also members from Simplydiscus. I'm a member on Simply as well, but I'm no expert. LOL

DanDMan is a member here, and I believe he owns/runs Gulf Coast Discus. I hope he or other discus experts would chime in.




fishscale said:


> Hey Eddie, do you have any recent shots of your 125?


I think I do, but it's really bare. No plants, just substrate and some wood. I'm planning to re-do the tank (need to borrow 2 * 55 gallon tanks for the fish transition). I'll post the photos and start another thread on it, so we don't steal this thread.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

When does there adult pattern show. Mine are solid now and don't show the red and white stiations.

Oh they are in the 29g and swimming around more. By a couple of weeks I should know which 4 I am going to keep in my 55g. That's all I think that tank can hold when they are adults.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

You can actually have more in there. What other fish are in the tank? Could you provide a pic?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

those little guys need to be fed 5-6 times a day, blood worms, beef heart, brine shrimp,and flakes. get them to a bigger tank, and keep up with the water changes.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello thread resurrection!


----------

